# Some VERY Recent Facts From ITALY.....Read Them and Think About The Massive Over Reaction !



## nononono (Mar 18, 2020)

*This is VERY consistent with ALL the data I have been researching....*
*The MASSIVE over reaction is pure politics/control - with the end game
of collapsing our robust economy....Which it has now done.....

Thanks China...
Thanks Democrats....
Thanks Globalists....
*
*The operators/players in this MASSIVE HOAX designed to collapse the Global economy 
and bring down America's robust economy should spend the rest of their lives in PRISON.*



*BREAKING: Italian Health Ministry Confirms ONLY TWELVE 
or 3% of Coronavirus Fatalities in Study Did Not Have Other
 Serious Health Complications*






 by Joe Hoft March 18, 2020

*Since early March Italy became the epicenter of of the coronavirus epidemic.*

As of Wednesday morning there have been *31,506* confirmed cases of coronavirus in Italy and *2,503* deaths.

*But new data from the Italian government shows that the people dying from the coronavirus are either the elderly or have other complications.*







*Today’s news out of Italy confirms this is the case.*

*50% of those who died from coronavirus had THREE DIFFERENT SERIOUS HEALTH CONDITIONS and the average per person had 2.7 serious health conditions.


Only 12 coronavirus fatalities had NO previous health concerns before coming down with the coronavirus.*


Via Agenzia Nova from March 18:


(rough translation)




> Rome, 18 Mar 09:29 – (Agenzia Nova) – Only 12 deaths caused by coronavirus have been ascertained so far. The data, however, emerges from the analysis of just 355 medical records, out of 2,003 received by the Higher Institute of Health (ISS). All the other 343 patients who fell victim to the epidemic, according to the ISS, had other serious diseases, which caused their death. Almost 50 percent of the deceased had 3 previous pathologies, and the average of the 343 deaths from secondary causes is 2.7 pathologies per person. The 12 deceased patients, equal to 3.38 per cent of the sample examined, did not present *any previous pathology* , which means that their death was caused, precisely, by Covid-19.
> Among the other victims, 84, equal to 23.7 percent of the sample, had 1 pathology; 90 patients, equal to 25.4 percent of the sample, had 2; and 169, equal to 47.6 percent, had 3 or more pathologies. Respiratory failure is the most common complication observed. The ISS, in fact, found the disease in 97.2 percent of cases; the second cause is acute kidney damage, in 27.8 percent of cases; followed by acute myocardial injury, with 10.8 percent; and from superinfection, with 10.2 percent.
> The Institute also reports on the age groups of patients. As of March 17, seventeen those who died and were positive at Covid-19 under the age of 50. Specifically, 5 of these were less than 40 years old: these are male subjects between the ages of 31 and 39 with serious pre-existing diseases. Among these, cardiovascular, renal, psychiatric diseases but also diabetes and obesity.


Free Republic reported this news last Friday when only three of the victims had no previous health conditions:






> _Rome, 13 Mar 19:12 – (Agenzia Nova)_ – There may be only two people who died from coronavirus in Italy, who did not present other pathologies. This is what emerges from the medical records examined so far by the Higher Institute of Health, according to what was reported by the President of the Institute, Silvio Brusaferro, during the press conference held today at the Civil Protection in Rome. “Positive deceased patients have an average of over 80 years – 80.3 to be exact – and are essentially predominantly male,” said Brusaferro. “Women are 25.8 percent. The average age of the deceased is significantly higher than the other positive ones. The age groups over 70, with a peak between 80 and 89 years. The majority of these people are carriers of chronic diseases. Only two people were not presently carriers of diseases “, but even in these two cases, the examination of the files is not concluded and therefore, causes of death different from Covid-19 could emerge. The president of the ISS has specified that “little more than a hundred medical records” have so far come from hospitals throughout Italy.


Similar to the flu, those most at risk of dying from the coronavirus are the elderly and the sick.  
This is consistent around the world. There have been no known fatalities for any children 10 and under.









The sick are at a higher risk similar to the flu. Current global data shows that if you have no pre-existing conditions, your fatality rate if you contract the coronavirus is .9% (and what proportion of these cases are the elderly).








*The elderly and the sick should be protected.  They are the ones at risk.*





*TELL ME ANYONE ON THIS FORUM.....DO YOU KNOW OR DO YOU 
KNOW OF SOMEONE WHO KNOWS SOMEONE 
WHO HAS/HAD THIS " COVID-19 ......??
*


----------

